# FoxOS und ICQ 7



## Jax1988 (25. Februar 2010)

moin ne frage kennt jmd von euch FoxOS habe es mit nem Netbook von Alternate bekommen für meine frau und versuche ICQ zu instalieren aber irgendwie funzt dat net weiß einer rat?


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (25. Februar 2010)

FoxOS ist ein Betriebssystem mit Linux-Kernel, d.h.: ICQ funktioniert so nicht. Da es das nur für Windows gibt. Du musst somit auf z.B.: Pidgin ausweichen. Das ist vllt. sogar schon drauf. Der Messenger unterstützt das ICQ Protokoll.


----------



## dot (25. Februar 2010)

Weitere Alternativen
ICQ - LinuxWiki.org - Linux Wiki und Freie Software


----------

